# V9 Features: Send Location to Car from Phone



## 00_sg_00 (Jul 9, 2018)

Got 39.7.9736c9b this morning - Model 3, LR, vin 26xx - NJ
At the risk of sounding like a luddite - how do I:
- send navigation address from my phone?
- share waze app to the car?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

00_sg_00 said:


> send navigation address from my phone?


assuming an iPhone...
enter the street address in Maps (I don't think you can do this directly from Waze).
pull up on the card (that you otherwise would click the blue "directions" button) and click Share
On the first line under AirDrop scroll over to the '...'
Turn on access to the Tesla app
Tesla app now shows up on the first line under AirDrop (in the future, it'll be there ready)
Click it and it will send the address to the car

Similarly, if you are in your phone's browser, click the share icon on the bottom of the screen will bring up the same share window now with the Tesla app available.

Apple Maps app









Google Maps app









Maps.Google thru the browser (shown before hitting the 'share' button)


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Not exactly the right place for this, but the send directions to Nav from your phone only works if the car is awake. If it's dead asleep it'll say your car can't accept the directions.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

00_sg_00 said:


> Thanks so much @MelindaV - yes, I am on an iPhone. Will try this out tomorrow with Waze. If you figure out how to enable dash cam, let me know, please!


I do not think Waze has a share option (besides their own internal share location via a text message, which is not the same).


----------



## dogfood (Jun 9, 2017)

Can anyone describe how to send navigation from Waze to the Model 3 (on Android)? I've been wrestling with every option and nothing is jumping out at me.


----------



## Enginerd (Aug 28, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Not exactly the right place for this, but the send directions to Nav from your phone only works if the car is awake. If it's dead asleep it'll say your car can't accept the directions.


From my experience with sending a location from my phone (Samsung w/ Google Maps):
1. If I send when the car is awake, it works.
2. If I send when the car is asleep, the car receives it, but tries to cram it all (place name, address, city, state, country) into the "address" field of a location search. And... it doesn't work, even if you strip out all but the address.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

dogfood said:


> Can anyone describe how to send navigation from Waze to the Model 3 (on Android)? I've been wrestling with every option and nothing is jumping out at me.


I don't believe Waze allows you to share a destination.
Use Google Maps Navigation instead.


----------



## Raddoc71 (Oct 18, 2018)

dogfood said:


> Can anyone describe how to send navigation from Waze to the Model 3 (on Android)? I've been wrestling with every option and nothing is jumping out at me.


I can't send from an iPhone either. I've tried using Waze in the browser, but it won't let me sign in and the live map feature didn't work well.


----------



## Jules (Mar 17, 2018)

Tesla doesn't appear as a share option for me in google maps (iphone X). Any tips?! 

It's not in '...' nor in the dock already.

Edit: resolved by updating the Tesla app...


----------

